# Team 'Kick You In The Face' vs. the Omniverse



## Keollyn (Mar 7, 2011)

The ever growing team of nothing but fuck yo shit up! people are ready to rage war on the worlds. 

Who's stopping them? Who's joining them? Who's ready to get their shit caved it?

Team consist of:

Id & Graf (Xenogears)
Rey Yan (Chronicles of the Cursed Sword)
Phoenix Ikki & Gemini Saga (Saint Seiya)
Ukoku Sanzo (Saiyuki)
Problem Sleuth (MSPA)
Kuuga (Kamen Rider Kuuga)
Yuri Hyuga (Shadow Heats)
Yoda (Star Wars)

Official vehicle of Team 'Kick You In the Face'




*Spoiler*: _Team "Kick You in The Face"_ 





*Members*








Kuuga


*Official Vehicles*
 (SN) 



Sponsored by Red and a foot in your ass LLP


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2011)

First recruits, Dante, Darsh, the gold saints, and Sol

First victims Naruto because tradition.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> First recruits, Dante, Darsh, the gold saints, and Sol


Me and tobiah were speaking of more Gold Saints joining the team.

Sol and DS sound like great additions.


> First victims Naruto because tradition.



Wouldn't even need the team for this one


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

Marka Ragnos kills them


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> First recruits, Dante, Darsh, the gold saints, and Sol
> 
> First victims Naruto because tradition.



Not all gold saints are worthy of being part of this team, for example Deathmask and Aphrodite can't.



Endless Mike said:


> Marka Ragnos kills them



More like he get's kick in the face multiple times


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh and the HST get's a fucking kick in the face, then KHR is next.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Can Justice come out to play?  How much weaker is she than Sol at their respective strongest...es (sp?) She and Sol are the sexiest duo in fighting games.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Darth Vader and Yoda need to be part of this team too.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2011)

They meet their untimely demise at the hands of the team "Punch You In The Nuts"


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They meet their untimely demise at the hands of the team "Punch You In The Nuts"



Team "Punch You In The Nuts" get's a kick in the face before they can process a thought.


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Sol Badguy, Dark Schneider, Gemini Saga, Gemini Defteros, Dante and Demitri are becoming, easily members of this team.


Some more will be probably added soon.


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Mar 7, 2011)

needs kamen rider


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2011)

Aphrodite and Deathmask Gold saints? Last time i checked gold saints didn't get one shot by mu


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Aphrodite and Deathmask Gold saints? Last time i checked gold saints didn't get one shot by mu



Getting one shot by Mu isn't that bad, now being defeat by Shun is a different matter


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2011)

Who is this shun you speak of?


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

To be honest I really don't know


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Medaka whatever also get's kick in the face.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2011)

They pick up everybody from kamen rider that isn't kiva or somebody from decade.


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Dean and John Winchester, also Castiel will be added and even the freakin Chevrolet Impala will be added as the main car of the team.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2011)

Impala runs over fairy tail and twilight


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Otoha from Karas joins the team too, then they Kick Inuyasha in the face.


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

i think this team is gonna have over 20+ epic members easily.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 7, 2011)

Impala = Most important object in the universe

canon


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2011)

The true victims are their amazing footwear


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Blade said:


> And even the freakin Chevrolet Impala will be added as the main car of the team.







zenieth said:


> Impala runs over fairy tail and twilight







Ultimecia said:


> Impala = Most important object in the universe
> 
> canon





Impala rules. Simply.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 7, 2011)

Instead of riding a motorbike up Tem-ni-Guru, Dante drives the Impala up the tower.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriously there should of been a car chase between the Horseman of the Apocalypse and the Winchesters.


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Impala was too fast too furious for the Horseman of the Apocalypse.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 7, 2011)

The Impala is their:

Noble Phantasm?
Reality Marble?
Stand?


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Impala is their main force. (combine every option you said together)


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> More like he get's kick in the face multiple times



Marka Ragnos has no face. Just a screaming void of death.


----------



## Shiorin (Mar 7, 2011)

They need to stop by FFverse to pick up Squall's pants. Then they kick Squall in the face while wearing the most powerful pants in the omniverse.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Marka Ragnos has no face. Just a screaming void of death.



Then he get's his screaming void of death kick through all the omniverse.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 7, 2011)

All good answers (except for Mike  )

Expect reps when I get around to it


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

Marka Ragnos owns the omniverse


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

He also owns a omniversal kick to his screaming void of death


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

And he'll eat that kick and spit it back out


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

You are right about that Mike he would eat that kick and he will spit somenthig out but it isn't what you said


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

He'll spit out pure, condensed ownage and then laugh at you pitiful fools for thinking you could challenge him


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

And after he does all of that he would realize it was all just a dream and he is dead by a kick in his his screaming void of death courtesy of Team 'Kick You In The Face'


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 7, 2011)

Kamen Rider Kabuto  

Dark Schneider also gets honorable mention


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

Marka Ragnos doesn't dream, he is living the dream


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Medaka whatever also get's kick in the face.


I will laugh if by the end of the series, this trope smacking author makes you visually eat those words.  Come now, what's Medaka done to gain such ire?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Team "Punch You In The Nuts" get's a kick in the face before they can process a thought.



which will leave their nuts in arm reach prime for punching


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Marka Ragnos doesn't dream, he is living the dream



See this proves my point 



Agmaster said:


> I will laugh if by the end of the series, this trope smacking author makes you visually eat those words.  Come now, what's Medaka done to gain such ire?



Knowing the people on this team I doubt that 



Banhammer said:


> which will leave their nuts in arm reach prime for punching



I see this team also lives in a dream like Marka Ragnos after being kick in the face


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 7, 2011)

Team "kick you in the face lacks Kamina", kamina joins "team kick you in the face" they proceed to own the multiverse also jack atlas should go here


----------



## Rene (Mar 7, 2011)

Kamina was a pussy who could only rely on others.

There, I said it.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2011)

Rene reminded me that Team Kick You in the face lacks the ladies 

Other additions: Vegeta, Cell, Toku Sentai, and Future Trunks.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> See this proves my point



It only proves that Marka Ragnos is the guy all of these other guys want to be when they grow up


----------



## Zihawk (Mar 7, 2011)

Inb4someonesuggestsAizen. And where is Giygas? He definitely should be on this team.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

It's hard to kick people's faces if you have no legs


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Reported for wanking too much Marka Ragnos.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can Lancer and Wriggle join?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2011)

Blade said:


> Reported for wanking too much Marka Ragnos



Every time someone wanks Marka Ragnos, a Jedi gets his lightsaber


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Mar 7, 2011)

Why is Duke Nukem and his Mighty Foot not part of this team?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Grahf; We'll see. . .

I would like to nominate Kim Kahpwan.  For great justice.  He, his sons, and his trainees, will kick you in the face.


----------



## Bowser (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Maito Gai and Captain Falcon will join the team


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2011)

Blade said:


> Dean and John Winchester, also Castiel will be added and even the freakin Chevrolet Impala will be added as the main car of the team.



Both will provide a healthy dose of shotgun blast to the face and rabbit's foot to the face.

Saint of Killers joins too. The man has nice kicks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Rene reminded me that Team Kick You in the face lacks the ladies



obligatory Alita response


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 8, 2011)

on that note, Mara Jade joins for the sole purpose of coming back from the dead, breaking the fourth wall, and kicking Karen Traviss in the face for killing her off


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2011)

Doesn't Caim enjoy applying footwear to faces


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 8, 2011)

that he does


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm pretty sure the Cancer Manigoldo could join for kicking the Chess Board the one Thanatos and Hypnos are playing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 9, 2011)

Also Red Foreman

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiJEMK4Z96A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 9, 2011)

Bayonetta and Light (FFXIII)  should join the team. It needs more hot face kickers


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 14, 2011)

Resurrecting a quality thread.
By the way I nominate Jack Rakan. Even though he prefers to punch people...


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a single JJBA character in OP? Disappointing.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 14, 2011)

Now that you mention it...
The lack of Joseph is inexcusable


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 14, 2011)

Exactly, my good man.

The team would also not suffer with Slayer's presence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2011)

Add Unlosing Ranger he has justice kicks that are powered by love.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2011)

I think Ultron would like to be apart of this

then again, he'll probably just troll his own team


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 14, 2011)

Whose mother's the drug mule?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 15, 2011)

Again, why is Elle Ragu not here


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 15, 2011)

Alex Mercer and Hal Jordan needs to join this team. 

I also agree that more females should be added, such as Bayonetta and Evangelina McDowell. 



willyvereb said:


> Resurrecting a quality thread.
> By the way I nominate* Jack Rakan*. Even though he prefers to punch people...



I second this notion.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 15, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Evangelina McDowell.



...............


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2011)

the first to get trolled by Ultron


----------



## Kurou (Jul 15, 2011)

And Bakugan is a horrible show.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 15, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> ...............



Well there's always Rachel Alucard and Michael(Bastard!!).



~Strike Man~ said:


> And Bakugan is a horrible show.



Indeed... I just wanna screw the women.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 15, 2011)

Someone needs to get laid...


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jul 15, 2011)

Needs more Kick Hopper


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Not a single JJBA character in OP? Disappointing.





Yuri Hyuga said:


> The ever growing team



On that note, me, Grahf and Blade have talked about a new method for recruiting. 

Lazy is just getting in the way.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 15, 2011)

Lethargy: the bane of many a man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> *Lethargy: the bane of many a man.*



Justice Kick it!


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> Needs more Kick Hopper



I told Grahf that this shouldn't even be an option. This is practically mandatory.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 15, 2011)

Why? Why why why?


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 15, 2011)

What? What what what?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 15, 2011)

Alex Mercer beats them.

What's better than getting kicked in the face?

Getting kicked in the face while in a helicopter cockpit.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 15, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well there's always Rachel Alucard







.......................





> Indeed... I just wanna screw the women.




You mean the ridiculously well proportioned ones in your set that in no way reflect how they actually look in the show?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> You mean the ridiculously well proportioned ones in your set that in no way reflect how they actually look in the show?


Aren't they traps as well?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 15, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> You mean the ridiculously well proportioned ones in your set that in no way reflect how they actually look in the show?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2011)

James from pokemon has more chest.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]C6N2RhG0DtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Last series of post is not making this thread stay win material.


----------



## Abarekiller (Jul 15, 2011)

Godai kicks the HST.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 15, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> You mean the ridiculously well proportioned ones in your set that in no way reflect how they actually look in the show?



Well proportioned or not... I'd still screw em. Besides, they could always get a boob implant


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 15, 2011)

Remove yourself from this thread, please.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Remove yourself from this thread, please.



I feel sick to my stomach now.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Well to get this shit on some kind of non-shitty topic again, Sol is the next candidate.

Sol the motherfucking Badguy. Team Kick is looking forward to this one.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 16, 2011)

A fine addition.  Riot Stamp to the face is just perfect.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 16, 2011)

To aru gets kicked in the face


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 16, 2011)

With a side helping of:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2011)

what about Thanos

in God Movement's award winning manga, he's apparently an acquaintance of Kick Hopper's


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 16, 2011)

How good a face kicking can he deliver?


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> what about Thanos
> 
> in God Movement's award winning manga, he's apparently an acquaintance of Kick Hopper's




Oh really?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2011)

yes 

hold on, I'll get the images


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, I remember that. Waiting impatiently for the on-going series


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2011)

GM's masterpiece needs to replace Naruto and Bleach


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2011)

Next time, Megatron appears.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 16, 2011)

The team needs some DBZ and Street Fighter. Vegeto and Akuma(Roflcopter kick anyone?) would be a wealthy addition to the team. 



Dandy Elegance said:


> Remove yourself from this thread, please.



No thank you


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how you quoted me and not the mod immediately after, nor the next person who both asked the same thing.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 16, 2011)

You asked first. Of course I'm gonna only quote you. 

Now, lets not go off topic, as you can give your distastes about me in a pm or a neg.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 16, 2011)

No amount of negging would sufficiently display my disdain for the things you had to taint a perfectly good thread with. 

On-topic: I second both candidates.  Submarine wrecking kick to the face sounds excellent.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll have to say nay to both. Akuma almost has no personality and Vegeto's more arrogant/cocky than badass.

Although a DB character would be nice to round out the team.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 16, 2011)

You think so on Gouki? I'm not big on SF, personally, but I always liked him.

Might just be because I like honourable sorts an awful lot, though.

Also, I misread: I thought he said Veget*a*.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah we definitely put Vegeta in the running. 

It could be me. I need to actually check up on some of the SF info. I never really recall Gouki being much of anything outside of a being a demon when it comes to fighting.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2011)

Stronger and Tackle need to be on this team as well


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Not familiar with the two. I know where Stronger is from, where is Tackle from?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2011)

Tackle is Stronger's partner


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 16, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> Yeah we definitely put Vegeta in the running.
> 
> It could be me. I need to actually check up on some of the SF info. I never really recall Gouki being much of anything outside of a being a demon when it comes to fighting.



Gouki is pretty battle-centric, but then, so are a lot of badasses.  He doesn't go around picking fights with just anyone and he refuses to fight if his opponent can't give it 100% for whatever reason.

Plus, if I remember right, there was a movie that explored his surrender to the Dark Hadou - something like him willingly giving into it so that Ryu would benefit as a warrior... or something.

Been a while since I bothered with SF, admittedly, but I was surprised by the fact that he wasn't as flat a character as I thought.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Gouki is pretty battle-centric, but then, so are a lot of badasses.



That's true. Though the ones placed on the team so far have a bit more going for them besides battling. 



> Plus, if I remember right, there was a movie that explored his surrender to the Dark Hadou - something like him willingly giving into it so that Ryu would benefit as a warrior... or something.



That was the Alpha movie, right? I've seen it but can't remember t for the life of me.



> Been a while since I bothered with SF, admittedly, but I was surprised by the fact that he wasn't as flat a character as I thought.



I might heck out a few vids, just to get an idea.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 16, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Gouki is pretty battle-centric, but then, so are a lot of badasses.  He doesn't go around picking fights with just anyone and he refuses to fight if his opponent can't give it 100% for whatever reason.
> 
> .



Akuma is badass in battle yeah. The reason he doesn't have much personality is because like Ryu, all he wants is a good fight so you don't really get much from him. In fact, if it's not story related you probably wouldn't see Akuma at all much. It seems he's just there to be Ryu's benchmark. One that he'll never pass yeah but you get what I mean.



Iori should be on the list as well


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 17, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> ...............



Yeah, I mean, how can you misspell her name so badly? 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> GM's masterpiece needs to replace Naruto and Bleach



I endorse this product and/or service


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 17, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> *Yeah, I mean, how can you misspell her name so badly?*
> 
> 
> 
> I endorse this product and/or service



Really? 

I didn't misspell it THAT badly. I only misspelled the e at the end of her name. Seriously, I've seen worse misspells of other characters names.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 17, 2011)

Please stop posting.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 17, 2011)

Kinda really off topic but I'd like to thank you for finally joining the dark side, Mike(I've been lurking in the convo). It seems that you've lost your popularity with other of your fellow OBD mates.

On topic: Spartan-1337 from Halo needs to be on this team as well. He's like an totally awesome combination of Chuck Norris, Master Chief and Dan Hibiki.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Kinda really off topic but I'd like to thank you for finally joining the dark side, Mike(I've been lurking in the convo). It seems that you've lost your popularity with other of your fellow OBD mates.



Then you haven't been lurking long because this is pretty common shit in the convo. Now stop posting.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 17, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Then you haven't been lurking long because this is pretty common shit in the convo. Now stop posting.



Oh really? This is no different from the time you guys ganged up on me insulting me because of our differing opinions, and then after that I was pretty much put on everyone's shitlist because of it. I expect the outcome to be no different here. Endless Mike has dug his grave in. Face it bro. We're on the same side now, this is a *situation* and he has to solve it by being allies with me.

And I'm gonna keep posting. And if you don't like it then...


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd sooner ally with Yokai than with you.

And I don't hate on you because of your opinions. You like KHR, big deal. Everyone hates you because you come into threads and make obnoxious posts.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 17, 2011)

icanhascheezeburger image motivator.

You are the cancer.


----------



## MdB (Jul 17, 2011)

> This message is hidden because Spartan1337 is on your ignore list.



Let's all do this.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think Akira Kongou was mentioned. Also, how about Jedah since he decapitates himself and then fucks you up- badass shit.

As for females, Morrigan cause she has a good rack and would whoop some ass all over the place.


----------



## MdB (Jul 17, 2011)

And we ganged up on you because you're terrible. My sig is the effing proof of that.


----------



## Light (Jul 17, 2011)

Yo Spartan you butthurt bro?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 17, 2011)

MdB said:


> And we ganged up on you because you're terrible. My sig is the effing proof of that.



You still have that in your sig, broski? Lol.



Endless Mike said:


> I'd sooner ally with Yokai than with you.
> 
> And I don't hate on you because of your opinions. You like KHR, big deal. Everyone hates you because you come into threads and make obnoxious posts.



Maybe you don't but everyone else dislikes me for how different our opinions are. My posts are okay but it's just that whenever I even enter a thread, it's like that one guy who comes into a party or some kind of meeting and the whole fucking atmosphere changes and he hasn't even done shit or said shit. See, the mindset of you all is to accept me as someone who lacks value as a person and no matter what I do, I can't cross back into that line of being accepted by you. Basically, I had the chance to kiss all over your asses and be popular with all of you, but since I didn't, I am where I am at, Which is being hated by the OBD elites. 



ShineMonkey said:


> Yo Spartan you butthurt bro?



Please stop posting. You'll be eventually seen terrible as well, and then you'll have to align yourself with moi. Don't burn your bridges yet, broski.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 17, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> My posts are okay



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McAeQiLmEYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light (Jul 17, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> You still have that in your sig, broski? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh I don't make stupid post not backed by anything and I'm still in the green. Yeah I was in the red a few times but I redeemed myself. You can do the same if you know stop making bad post.


----------



## MdB (Jul 17, 2011)

Kissing all of our asses is exactly why you're terrible.

Along with other things.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

Bridges ? alliances ? 

Spartan ..seriously it's just a freakin internet forum .

Stop acting like the rebel that everyone hate because he is different , because people here frankly don't care about that .

There is no groups , and kissing people's asses is not the way to be popular believe it or not , you become accepted by being a good poster and by having intresting and/or amusing posts . 

Posts like this and taking this forum way too seriously  is what leads to you being mocked like this .

Anyway to stay on topic : i think tsurugi from inazuma eleven go would be a good addition , especialy how he likes kicking people in the face .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2011)

Kissing our asses? somebody apparently didn't learn from Pitlord or SYSC...we fucking hate that. We don't need people sucking up to us, as it's fucking annoying.

The OBD is not some super clique and and it never will be.


----------



## Light (Jul 17, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Kissing our asses? somebody apparently didn't learn from Pitlord or SYSC...we fucking hate that. We don't need people sucking up to us, as it's fucking annoying.
> 
> The OBD is not some super clique and and it never will be.



Unless Miley Cyrus joins. I would love to kiss that ass.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Unless Miley Cyrus joins. I would love to kiss that ass.



.....Welp shine monkey , you had a good run here i guess .


----------



## Light (Jul 17, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> .....Welp shine monkey , you had a good run here i guess .



What?
10char


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 17, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> What?
> 10char



You're gone. Even I can figure that out.


----------



## Light (Jul 17, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> You're gone. Even I can figure that out.



I don't...I don't understand. What's gonna happen?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Unless Miley Cyrus joins. I would love to kiss that ass.



This is the part where you to should stop posting.


Oh look at that, spartan had a point for once.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> This is the part where you to should stop posting.
> 
> 
> Oh look at that, spartan had a point for once.



Miracles do happen . 

Broken clock right twice a day .

You know the drill .


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

Thread lost its quality after it was re bumped.

At least it had some potential to be good again but meh.


Smh.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

Blade said:


> Thread lost its quality after it was re bumped.
> 
> At least it had some potential to be good again but meh.
> 
> ...



Yes that may be true .

But are you just going to sit there and let a quality thread die ?

Or will go ahead and save it from the pits of despair with your own 6 hands ???


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 17, 2011)

Stop fucking responding to him if his responses bother you.

This thread is not the place for it anyway.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

Spartan , there is a reason why your post was deleted .


In case you didn't figure it out  it was because the op didn't want this thread to be derailed like this .

Anyway to stay on topic , what says you guys about tsurugi from inazuma eleven go joining ? i know most of you don't know about him but he loves kicking  people so i think he might be a good fit for the team .


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)

First attempt at salvaging thread failed


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> First attempt at salvaging thread failed


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)

Vice and Mature are two more reasons Iori should be added


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

K > Iori.


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

Blade said:


> K > Iori.



Ralf>>iori+kyo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>K is more like it .


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

Geese Howard >>>>>> Rugal >>> K <<< Iori >>> Kyo.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)

Blade said:


> K > Iori.



Which is why he was born with his power rig- OH WAIT 


And again, Vice and Mature>>>>anything K has done


----------



## Golden Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

Blade said:


> Geese Howard >>>>>> Rugal >>> K <<< Iori >>> Kyo.



...well yeah geese and rugal are on top obviously .

But iori and kyo are still above K .


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)

Blade said:


> Gee-



PREDICTABLE!!






EDIT: Bringing Rugal into it is just unfair.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 17, 2011)

So I hear Sol can beat Graf


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

Grahf, the user?


With his boob avatars?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)

Volcanic Viper to the face


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

Kurou, talking seriously.


Lol K.


Terry Bogard is also badass.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 17, 2011)

Of course not the user Blade. We all know you can't win against dem sets!


----------



## Kurou (Jul 17, 2011)

Blade said:


> Kurou, talking seriously.
> 
> 
> Lol K.
> ...




Lol I know, and yeah Terry is cool. So is Rock.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2011)

*Members*
Id


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright!
We're back to the scheduled, at last.

I nominate Demon Eyes Kyo. Why?
It's fuckin' obvious but I give you 3 reasons:


 He's better looking than everyone
Everyone else's swords are just too light.
There's no one in the world he cannot defeat.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2011)

Apsalar from Malazan should be in on this

she kicks Hounds of Shadow in the face and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

Omni Man also has potential to join the team.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2011)

he's got the killer 'stache for it


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

Conquest has a legendary 'stache as well.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm surprised no-one nominated Saber from F/SN, she kicked Gil is his face 

Also, Demitri and Morrigan should join this team

Spencer from Bionic Commando also delivers kicks to the face


----------

